# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  انشطآر هويــة

## خربشات ذاكرة

بين اكوآم ذكريات 
تراكم حطآم
الافٌ من علامات الاستفهآم
اعتكفت قربآن 
لمحرابي وجهت سهآم
بين جدائل طفولتي
ومنضدة مراهقتي
لبؤس شبابي
احكمَ نسجها سمهري
ختم بتاريخ صلاحيتي
حاجتي لانوثتي
ناحت بملامحي
رغبتي بايجاد نفسي
غلت بالشريان
افتقادي لكينونتي
اجج بركآن
من انا !
ماذا انا !
جهلي بي لاذع الطغيآن
كفري بنفسي امتزج بمهدي
وآمن بالالحاد  ..
شتاتي جمهَرَ الغام توق
اراني الغمّ من اسفلٍ لـ فوق
جاهرَ بـ إغمـاءة
هدهدت عرجون انتمائي
ومنّتهُ بالشفق
عُجنَ ارخبيله بستون وسق
من مآرج سقر
فلا طهر زمزم يشفع
ولا قدسية ودق !
آهٍ .. يارجائي
آهٍ .. يابحر امانيّ المتخلفة
على رصيف انتظاري
آهٍ .. ياقوافيّ البآكية
على دلتا دجلة
آهٍ .. ياخوافيّ المشتعلة
بشراييني حمائم مئذنة
اشعلي من لهبِ كيآني شمعة
تزف لحظة التقائي بذاتي
~.*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

لااجدني بين صفوف .. المتمكنين ..
ولا اطمح لما كتبت ان يجد متابعين ..

فقط هي مساحة تفريغ  ..
وإعآدة توازن .. واصلاح خلل .. تداركًا لكل وجل 

هي خربشات .. 
لاتلتزم ترتيب .. ولاتنهج نهج ..

تدور  بمتآهات حلقتها 
المفرغة من الزوايا .. وربمآ من الانآ

يرافق حروفها الود

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

بينَ ازِقـة ـآلغربة بدوآخلي الغبية ..
كآن هنآك كثيبٌ تحلّـى .. بابجديآت !
تلآطمت حروفهآ
وانتشت طربًا
لأوتآرِ قيثآرة لي قد بُتـرت !
ترجلت ..
وتقدمت ..
توقفت !
حيث كآنت بدايتي ..
هي نهآيتي !
واُفقي الذي عآنقت ..
فآرقني وفآرقت 
وهنآك ..
على قآرعةِ دلجة
بزغَ فجر مزنة
تفتقت في سآعة غفوة
البست المرآرة سُكرة !
ثملت بهآ بيدآء .. واغصآنٍ غيدآء
واذهَبَت غيظَ ثبورٍ
اقسم على نفسه البُخع بتعآظمِ الأمور !
سهلّت سبُلَ عقرِ النبض
وغآلت بتعظيمِ لآهوت الجرح
     فلطفًا يآرب
   غمآمٌ تمنن بهِ 
   على عبدِ قد سُلب
   سُكنَ اللُّب !


ملآحظة : 
الصورة بعدسة المصور
السيد ايمن ابو الرحي له جزيل الشكر

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

بسكون ليلة هآدئــة
هدرت وجدآني هائجة
تدآعت لهآ ترنحآتي تآئهة
واوسدت خلخآلها أرضية
حلقتي الــ  أدمنتهـآ
حيث لازوايا تصقل ملامحها
ولآ همسآت دأعبت الاعمدة
ليتهم يعلمون ..
أي المٌ يلوكُ قلبي .. 
ويغتالُ نبضي
اي انكسآرٍ نآدمَ فراغي ..
 وَ ولجني
اي خنجر تخلل نخاعي ..
 وصرعني
براغيث تقتات من حدؤد عوآلمي
تشوه مشاعري .. 
تنحت غربتي ..
تضحضح عمقي ..
تعريني قيمي 
وتكفنني جهلي
تتراقص طربًا لغرق سفني !
لـ أتعثر بِـ مرسآة ..
تنهي الحلم 
~.*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عندما يبوح القلم ينزف حبرا
فيرسم أحلى اللوحات على صفحات بسملة تنزف المشاعر خواطر تشدو بأعذب العبارت ...

كلمات جميله 

دمتي ودام قلمك شامخا
*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

> *عندما يبوح القلم ينزف حبرا
> فيرسم أحلى اللوحات على صفحات بسملة تنزف المشاعر خواطر تشدو بأعذب العبارت ...
> 
> كلمات جميله 
> 
> دمتي ودام قلمك شامخا
> *




بل هِيَ نبضُ حرفي وَ نزيفُ جرْحِي
انتَشت سطُورِها .. بـِـ رَسمِ معرآجِك
لرِوحكِ .. اكآليل قاردينيآ موشآة بجمآل ـآلعبؤر

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

لممآلك الحزن جبروت
مُلثم بدكتآتورية الهموم
تُسور حدائقنآ وادغآلنا
بنار ؛ وحريق 
واسلاك شآئكة
نتكور بأحدِ اركآنه
مهزومين
مخدوعين
معدومين
نتلحف جُهل هويتنآ
ديدآن الذاكرة
نخرت عُـمق الالم
والبحث عن تريآق
جدد تآكل الطموح
غموضي سَرمَد الوضوح
فبت بجهلي مذبوح
وبـ عاري مفضوح
جلدتنا اسواط الغدر بجنون
تزيننا باكاليل قاردينيا ذآبلة
وصبغنآ ملامح الوجه بكرم
لبسنا الاحمر .. والأصفر
المنفوش .. والمُزرر
نظرنا للكون بالمقلوب
حتى اننا سرنآ على انامل العبوس
وهن الامل .. وشآخ الحلم
ولازلنا رغمًا عنّا نبتسم
رغم الالم
نبتسم
ونبتسم 
ونبتسم

----------


## مستقيل

ما أروع أن يمتلك الإنسان طريقة يعبر بها عن ما يختلج في نفسه من تقلبات تجبرنا عليها الحياة وتؤثر بكياننا

جميل ما سطرته أناملك 

كل الود لكـ

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

> ما أروع أن يمتلك الإنسان طريقة يعبر بها عن ما يختلج في نفسه من تقلبات تجبرنا عليها الحياة وتؤثر بكياننا
> 
> جميل ما سطرته أناملك 
> 
> كل الود لكـ



والأروع .. ان يملك ـآلإنسآن القدرة على رسم ابتسآمة
اثنآء عبوره طريقه ..

كل ـآلود لك

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

*ضـَــوءٌ غــرِيـب 
 ابــيــــض 
 مُــــشِـــع 
 وكأنــــه احــد خــصــلآت شيــبــة جــدتـــي ـآلعـــجـــوز 
 اســفَـــر عــن لَـعــنـــةِ نُــضــجِ مــضــغــتــي 
شَــرعــت تــؤازرهُ طــلــقـــآت ولآدتــــــــــي 
 وهــيبــة أذآن يــنـــآدِي بمــقــدمـــي 
 انــفَـصلــت مِـن عـظَـمَـتـِــهِ تــلآحيــم مشــيمــتي 
 فــَـ ارتــخـى ـآلحــبــل 
 وأمــطـرتنــي مــن سآبـع سمــآءٍ وآلــدتــي 
 لأرتــطـم بـثــرى 
 اعــتــآدت دوســه ـآلنعــل
*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

يلزمنا عزيمة جلمودية .. حتى نستطيع ان نتجاوز اول رشفة وجع
لأول خسآرة .. 
همهمآت خذلان واسهم مسمومة تفج خاصرة النجآح ..
اول سقطة دائما هي اشد واقسى وقعًا .. 
تحيل سماء امالنآ لعتمةٍ حالكة .. 
تنسينآ انه مجرد ثوب .. 
وان السماء ستعآود ارتداء
حلتها الزرقآء المتوشية بقطع الغيوم .. 
لنعآود النهوض بقوة ..

دائما الانسان العاقل من اتخذ من اخطائه جسرًا متينًا للنجآح
ولكن لابد من الالم !! 
بالنهآية فلسنآ سوى من بني البشر

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

كثر الحمقى .. فهل نجد لهذا الداء دوآآء !

ماذا ان قلنآ بحقِ طه
تمنن على سفهآئنا بالزخرف
ستصبح التوبة
للمذنب حاقة !
ام العاديات من اهل الاخلاص !
عبس الشعراء لفرقان يس
وزلزلت القارعه فارعدت المنافقين
وتنبأت المجآدلة باعراف الكوثر
قد يجوز
ولكن
لن تمس فراغهم المدروس

}{ ارجو ان لايكون في استخدآم سور القران ملام }{ ..

----------

